

Save for the web - faxtion
http://faxtion.co.uk/articles/save-for-web

======
frou_dh
56K connections certainly made an impression. You still see "(56k warning)" or
simply "(56k)" in topic titles in forums. Really, anyone still using dial-up
in 2010 probably just assumes everything will be slow as dirt by default.

